
The Suicide of Venezuela - Smaug123
https://joelhirst.wordpress.com/2016/04/23/the-suicide-of-venezuela/
======
HoopleHead
"Suicide"?

So American economic sanctions and attempts to instigate coups there have
nothing to do with the current state of Venezuela? It's all because of the
evil "Reds Under The Beds" socialist regime.

The breathtakingly sanctimonious and naïve weltanschaaung of so many Americans
never fails to leave me gobsmacked

